

How I discovered I have the brain of a psychopath - danso
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/jun/03/how-i-discovered-i-have-the-brain-of-a-psychopath

======
api
Two possibilities here: (1) this adds fuel to the neuroskeptic fire, or (2)
the author is a high-functioning psychopath.

I've often wondered if there are such things. There are high-functioning
schizophrenics, manics, autistics, just about anything else. Why not
psychopaths? In the psychopath case being high-functioning would mean you've
kind of intellectualized empathy, learned to empathize and regulate your
behavior via other compensatory neural pathways.

Our image of the psychopath comes from the axe murderer or the con man in a
suit who charismatically takes charge of a company, wrecks it, and makes off
with everyone's retirement savings (assuming he/she does not land in prison).
But in the same sense our image of the schizophrenic comes from the guy
babbling at invisible monsters at your local street corner. There are people
all around who have abnormal neurophysiology who have managed to deal with it
without it terribly harming their lives or the lives of others.

